# Katrina Pics



## Chimpie (Sep 15, 2005)

I've received some pics of the damage from Katrina.

Katrina Pics


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 15, 2005)

Very good pics Chimpie, I think this one says it all.







who are the medics and emts in this photo????? I am just curious as to what their names are.

-Capn


----------



## Summit (Sep 15, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 15, 2005)

No idea.  The pics just came through a mass email to me.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 15, 2005)

Well I was wondering because the guy whos screaming looks familiar but cant put a name to him.

-capn


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll be passing some on to you, chimpie... when I finaiily get the prettly pictures off my pretty new digital camera...

Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 18, 2005)

Looking forward to them.


----------



## Jon (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok... it's been a long time.

I'm finally getting this stuff online onto PhotoBucket.

Here is the link:

http://photobucket.com/albums/d57/jblatman/Katrina/


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm glad someone in the tent city had a sense of humor to name the "streets" there...if I were there it would have made me smile


----------



## Jon (Jan 2, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> I'm glad someone in the tent city had a sense of humor to name the "streets" there...if I were there it would have made me smile


The hack of that is that the intersection is where our main base in town is.

And the "big tent" had a "Philadelphia Hilton" sign on it....

Great stuff.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 2, 2006)

Is that similar to the Hanoi Hilton??


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 3, 2006)

Are they any relation to Paris Hilton?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Jon that Pro Med unit is Arkansas! WOOOO GO PIGSSS!! BWAHAHAHA!

sorry just had to do it....... I get that twitch ocassionally........


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2006)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> Hey Jon that Pro Med unit is Arkansas! WOOOO GO PIGSSS!! BWAHAHAHA!
> 
> sorry just had to do it....... I get that twitch ocassionally........


It is OK...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 3, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Are they any relation to Paris Hilton?


 
:unsure: Um, no I don't think so...they are places...Paris Hilton is a porn star...:unsure:


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2006)

remember the cartoon - 2 women on the phone... I think my husband is planning a romantic vacation for us... he's been spending a lot of time online looking at the Paris Hilton.....


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 3, 2006)

Never saw it...but then again it has been college football season. Go Badgers, Mountaineers, and Nittany Lions!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jan 4, 2006)

There's a number of pics from our DMAT deployment on our team website at DMAT CA-1's Journey to Hurricane Katrina.

Our "official" team photographer is one of the guys who drove our three trucks to Mississippi from California, which explains why there's so many pics of the trucks in the middle of the desert at the beginning. They didn't hook up with the rest of us until Day 3.

In DSCN1174, that's yours truly standing at the back of the blue Mitsubishi SUV (which was my vehicle during the deployment). That was at Camp Shelby outside Hattiesburg, MS.

In PICT1137, that's also me on the far left.

In the pic with the Navy personnel walking away from the bleachers, you can just make out a blue helmet way in the back...that's me after we landed a helo with these personnel on-board.

There's probably a couple more of me in there, but that's all I saw at first glance.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 4, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> :unsure: Um, no I don't think so...they are places...Paris Hilton is a porn star...:unsure:


 
I was being sarcastic... -_-


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 4, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> I was being sarcastic... -_-


 
LOL....I really think that should be your Signature Line, or even your custom title.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 4, 2006)

Awesome photos.  Thanks guys!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 4, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> LOL....I really think that should be your Signature Line, or even your custom title.


 
Sometimes it's necessary!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 4, 2006)

I want one of those big trucks full of supplies!  :lol:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

If ya find one whacker let me know...I've got the CDL to drive it


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 4, 2006)

Awesome pics.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

The pics are cool, lets just hope something like this doesnt happen again for a long long time...gotta give FEMA and the gulf coast a chance to recover!


----------



## Jon (Jan 5, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> The pics are cool, lets just hope something like this doesnt happen again for a long long time...gotta give FEMA and the gulf coast a chance to recover!


 
Yeah... when Rita came, we'd all just gotten home. I told my parents that yes, I had been willing to go back and do it again... but not quite so soon.....


Jon


----------



## MMiz (Jan 17, 2006)

SafetyPro said:
			
		

> There's a number of pics from our DMAT deployment on our team website at DMAT CA-1's Journey to Hurricane Katrina.
> 
> Our "official" team photographer is one of the guys who drove our three trucks to Mississippi from California, which explains why there's so many pics of the trucks in the middle of the desert at the beginning. They didn't hook up with the rest of us until Day 3.
> 
> ...



I don't know how I missed this post.  Amazing pictures.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jan 18, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> If ya find one whacker let me know...I've got the CDL to drive it



Actually, you don't need one...they fall just under the weight limit for requiring a CDL.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jan 18, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Yeah... when Rita came, we'd all just gotten home. I told my parents that yes, I had been willing to go back and do it again... but not quite so soon.....
> 
> 
> Jon



We sent a second field team to Houston for Rita...maybe a third of that group were folks who'd been on our Katrina deployment too. So far as I've heard, its the only time we've sent two teams out so close to each other.


----------



## ImCubanB (Jan 24, 2006)

savage pics.


----------



## ndilley (Jan 24, 2006)

wow its crazy to think i was down in south padre island over the summer and drove down I-10 on the way home through Louisiana and now its in ruins....


----------

